# deleting duplicate records



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

Hopefully this is the right forum. I have very limited programming skills. Problem: Have a Visual FoxPro table with records > 235,000. I need to delete duplicate records based on 2 fields: If the ID field has more than 1 entry from the same OP then delete duplicates; entries from different OPs to the same ID field are OK. Any information is appreciated.


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

46 views, no answer. a programmer at work showed me how. Here's the code he used if any are interested:

select *, upper(allt(op)) + '_' + upper(allt(id)) as op_id from "m:\inst\track.dbf" into table "m:\inst\New_1.dbf"

select * from new_1 group by op_id order by op_id into table "m:\inst\new_2.dbf"


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of replys, i would have replied but i have no experience of foxpro nor am i an amazing database coder and can only just work out what's going on from your solution. Thanks for posting the solution =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

no apology needed. have seen a few similar requests in asst forums. had a general idea of the logic but not how to do it. His code creates 2 new tables instead of deleting records. 2nd line of code works (I think) by grouping and ordering the 1st new table it copies only unique records into 2nd table.


----------



## mssb2003 (Sep 18, 2008)

herpfan said:


> Hopefully this is the right forum. I have very limited programming skills. Problem: Have a Visual FoxPro table with records > 235,000. I need to delete duplicate records based on 2 fields: If the ID field has more than 1 entry from the same OP then delete duplicates; entries from different OPs to the same ID field are OK. Any information is appreciated.


Sir your post was very helpful to me appreciated


----------

